# Was ist los mit den Big game board?



## Trickyfisher (1. Juli 2018)

Hi Kollegen
Ich habe immer gerne ins Big game board.de reingeschaut, gepostet und mir auch viele tipps für Touren geholt.
Seit einiger zeit ist das BGF im net komplett verschwunden, nicht mal mehr auf Google zu finden, weiß wer von euch, was da los ist oder bin ich nur zu deppert?
Tl
Johannes


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Big game board?*

Also zu deppert biste nicht, das Problem haben wir alle. Mehr weiß ich aber da leider auch nicht. Ist allerdings schon häufiger vorgekommen. Nur ich glaube noch nie so lange.


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Big game board?*

Hatte es mit Dario auch schon die Tage drüber mal schauen ob und wann es wieder online ist.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Big game board?*

Mir ist aufgefallen: Während andere Unterforen auf "Beiträge von anfang an" stehen, wechselt die Webseite bei diesem gelegentlich automatisch auf "Beiträge der letzten 30 Tage".
Bei google findet man sie aber trotzdem.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Big game board?*

Ich habe heute mal Patrick gefragt, der ist Sponsor vom Bord. Es liegt, wie bereits vermutet, am Datenschutz. Der Bordbetreiber Uwe hat sich um nix gekümmert und dann war es ihm zu heikel das Board online zu lassen und er hats abgeklemmt. Kümmert sich jetzt wohl drum, kann aber dauern. 

Schade, dass der Betreiber da die Motivation verloren hat.


----------



## Harrie (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Big game board?*

Funtz wieder.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (21. November 2018)

Ich kann micht dort nicht anmelden bzw. mein Konto aktivieren, da ich keine Bestätigungsmail bekomme. Meine Mail an den Chef des Boards wurde auch nicht beantwortet. Schade, hätte Interesse an dem einen oder anderen Artikel in den Kleinanzeigen gehabt.


----------



## Lorenz (21. November 2018)

Hi, 
die suchen aktuell jemanden der das Forum weiterführen will. Meinetwegen kannst du mir eine PN schreiben, dann leite ich das weiter und ihr führt die Konversation per mail fort


----------

